# Photoshop Edits not showing up in Lightroom



## Jean-Claude (Mar 30, 2017)

When editing a photo in Photoshop (from Lightroom), the photo is automatically imported back in LR as it should (in TIFF format) but the edits I made are not visible on the image in the Develop module.  If I switch back to the Library module, I can see the changes there.  When I go back to the Develop module, the edits disappear again.  It doesn't happen with all photos. I have to restart LR to make the edits appear in the Develop module.

Lightroom 6.9
Photoshop CS6


----------



## frozenframe (Mar 31, 2017)

Are you referring to the sliders in the Develop Module showing the edits to the TIFF? If so that's the correct behavior. The edits you done in LR, were baked into the image once PS returned the image to LR. You should have 2 thumbnails, one is the RAW image or at least the image you edited in LR, the 2nd one being the TIFF file returned from PS, which should show any edits done in PS, and that should have the LR edits baked into it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 31, 2017)

So just to be clear, if you take a photo to PS, turn it to B&W and save it, when you come back to Lightroom, the Library module correctly shows it as B&W but Develop module shows it as color still?


----------



## msmack (Apr 28, 2017)

I am having the same problem.  This is a new problem as of today.  I have been a LR user for years.

I Edit in PS and Save, I use PSD file extension, it is not showing in my Filmstrip or Grid.  It is showing in my Folder on my computer but not in LR in either the Library or Develop Module.
I have the same problem with the HDR Merge, it too,  is not showing in my Filmstrip.  It is showing in my Folder on my computer as a DNG.

The Folder will not synchronize as it it thinks the picture is in the catalog.


----------



## msmack (Apr 28, 2017)

Could it have something to do with Stacking?   I had been stacking and unstacking some photos the day before.


----------



## msmack (Apr 28, 2017)

Weird, they have shown up.   Not next to the originals, not at the end of the Strip as it sometimes does, but in the middle of a Filmstrip with 300 images.  Hmmmmm


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2017)

msmack said:


> Weird, they have shown up.   Not next to the originals, not at the end of the Strip as it sometimes does, but in the middle of a Filmstrip with 300 images.  Hmmmmm



That could be a sort order issue


----------

